# kouki s13/type x s14



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

stupid question, and im so lazy to search more than 10minutes(i did searrch for 10minutes)
N e way, i bought my hatch with the s14a fron on it(i feel so bad now), so now imma put a s14a front on my friends 240, all i need 2 noe is wat major probs do u think/noe i will encounter. from what i hear, its pretty straight forward if u have all the parts, especially the headlight brackets.
also, will a s13 front bolt on to a s14a? this i have no clue, but the s14 i got needs a front end until it gets the s15 front in a few months...thankz 4 answering(and not telling me 2 search more)


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i've never seen that swap and i'm not familiar with it. no offense, but i can't imagine it flowing very well at all. maybe the S14 front would flow a little better, that actually might look good come to think of it. 

but i wouldn't think that the brackets would match up at all since it's from two totally different chassis', much like how the S15 conversion on S13s is. for that swap to look immaculate, people will have the money spent to have it cut, welded, and fitted by a professional body shop. those Strawberry faces are horrible fits.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i'd be REALLY curious to see an S14a front end on an S13 of any kind...

if you got pics, post em up.


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

don't know how to do swap, probably not a straight bolt-on because s14 is wider (right?). anyway, here's some pics


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

yeah, i like the S14 swap better. it's a lot smoother, IMO. i, personally am not a fan of the S14A headlights because it's too sharp of a design for a smooth body.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow neat!

i've always been a fan of a mean lookin ride... the s14a and s15 kinda fit that look IMO


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i like my pop up lights thank you very much


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

thankz, but, how do u guyz think the type x front will look on the s14a(for the 3 or so months it will be on)?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i don't see it working. but hey, it's worth a shot if you got the time to do it or whatever.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> *thankz, but, how do u guyz think the type x front will look on the s14a(for the 3 or so months it will be on)? *


what's type x??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

those pics up there are nice:idhitit: :banhump: :jump: 

i still like the S15 front end the most though


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

180sx type x front end(kinda like the 89-90 240 front...kinda)


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

technically, Type X front end means the, i believe, 96.5-98 180SX Type X front end. meaning it would look like the '91-'94 USDM 240SX fronts. pignoses are ugly, i wouldn't do a pignose swap. *thumbs down*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's what i was thinking but wasn't too sure.. had me a lil confused there 

so you have a s13 hatch with a s14a front end on it. you want to swap out the s14a for a s13 front right? and give the s14a front to your friend? right?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd keep it, prob not a lot of people got them where u live so ur gonna be one or the few that has one, why would u give it to ur friend? unless he has a big wad of dough to give


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

no, i believe he's asking how an S13 front will look on a S14A. i believe he's planning on keeping his car the way it is and a friend is just asking how the S14A would look with the S13 front. correct?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, but nvm, his cousin came outta nowhere and gave him his old 95 front cause he has a s15 conversion(wonder where he got the dough for it though, he has no job...hhhmmmm...)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

his parents are rich? mafia? drug dealer? bank robber? con artist?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

lol, i have no clue...his brother was gone for like 2 years, shows up outta nowhere, and gives him a front end...crazy ppl.


----------

